# Predator 3500 inverter generator Electric starter switch



## Tranger (Feb 27, 2021)

My predator 3500 inverter generator starts with a pull but the electric start switch wont work . It is about 2 years old and has been used infrequently. The battery is charged but nothing from electric switch. Any of you have this problem? Would like to remedy this. Thanks.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Tranger said:


> My predator 3500 inverter generator starts with a pull but the electric start switch wont work . It is about 2 years old and has been used infrequently. The battery is charged but nothing from electric switch. Any of you have this problem? Would like to remedy this. Thanks.


Have you removed the switch and verified all of the wires are hooked up?


----------

